# post processing thoughts...



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

> it just goes to show how reliant we are becoming on further using technology to get the images we want (others want to see).


i said the above on the pic testing thread that Trey posted. it got me thinking further...

i must be very naive to have ever thought that i could make adjustments only on my camera to have great photos. there will always be better improvements made using post processing.

i find it kind of disheartening to discover that. i have always hoped and tried hard to get the best kind of image i can from the camera without using post processing, but... everything needs a measure of sharpening and many things need a measure of contrast tweaking, not to mention all the myriad of other things post processing makes possible.

it's not going to stop me from continuing to strive for great shots directly from the camera though


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not naive at all. Got to have a firm foundation to build from. I have had the exact same thoughts When seeing some of the pics posted by others I and or we forget and want to improve on the real thing. Its both amazing and maybe the word is different than days gone by. We are now the photographer and lab tech. This opens up a whole other spectrum of the art not seen by most. Good post Karen.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

When I shot Film, I was never satisfied with my results I got from photo labs. I learned to develop my own film and make my own prints. Having the the greatest span of control you can over the entire process makes it possible for the end result to most closely match the vision you had in mind when you pressed the shutter button.

The world of digital is no different. The camera is just one small part of that process that takes you from capturing photons to producing the final image. Post Processing is the other huge part of that process. Learning how to do is it like taking control of your "darkroom" and being able to fine tune an image instead of relying on what your Camera's processor produces from the raw sensor data. It's also a heck of a lot of fun. Even when your not shooting, you can dig up some of your old digital negatives and try applying the latest thing you learned in the post processing arena. I guess I'm just a control freak when it comes down to it.

Also, when you look at some of the great images from the film era from the great photographers, I can't think of a single one who did not control his own developing and printing processes. And you can bet they all had their "tricks" to make their work stand out from others. Digital post processing is no different. The camera is just a tool to produce a data file from the light collected. What happens next with that data is up to you. You can take control, or rely on Canon or Nikon or Sony's SW engineers to spit out a JPEG that they think the najority of the mass market will find acceptable. I want something beyond "acceptable". You should feel no shame because you have to turn to post processing to get something you like. Instead you should be proud that your eyes and mind have seen enough to now want more than mass market acceptability.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Karen,

As usual PF is dead on, but...

All the adjustments you mentioned should be adjustable presets in your camera. I've seen you stuff...you have no problem taking great photos and the better the file that comes from the camera the better the end result - ALWAYS.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

PF, i to use to love doing my own processing, matter of fact i had more fun playing with the images than i did taking the photo.
wish there was some software that would allow one to play like we did back then that does not cost an arm or leg.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I have become the same way with printing. I think I enjoy tweaking my images and watching them come out of the printer just as much as I like going out and shooting them in the first place.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Karen,
> 
> As usual PF is dead on, but...
> 
> All the adjustments you mentioned should be adjustable presets in your camera. I've seen you stuff...you have no problem taking great photos and the better the file that comes from the camera the better the end result - ALWAYS.


Rusty is absolutely correct. Even if you do extensive post processing, it is key to catpure the data you need with that press of the shutter right from the very beginning. You still need to understand exposure, dynamic range, depth of field etc. You can't fix an out of focus or too shallow DOF with post processing. You can't bring back blown highlights or bring detail out os shadows unless that detail is captured in the original data. But, when it comes to highlights and shadow detail, there is a lot to be recovered with post processing beyond what is shown in the JPEG the typical DSLR spits out.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks for all your thoughts. you've given me more to think about. one thing i do know is that i could do with some tutoring on post processing methods. i can do plenty of the arty digital stuff but want to learn more about very basic things that i'm not doing. there are also tons of things further up the scale that i haven't even dreamed of yet.

i've had this camera about 10 months, i still have a lot to learn and don't think i've used half the features available to me yet. i must go and check out youtube again to see if they've got any more useful tutorials. 

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Karen, Look at post 1300, I have been trying this with mine and it sure does make a BIG difference....http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=366615&highlight=vacation&page=87

Fred


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Karen, Look at post 1300, I have been trying this with mine and it sure does make a BIG difference....http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=366615&highlight=vacation&page=87
> 
> Fred


thanks Fred, i'll try it out when i get a chance at home. 

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> PF, i to use to love doing my own processing, matter of fact i had more fun playing with the images than i did taking the photo.
> wish there was some software that would allow one to play like we did back then that does not cost an arm or leg.


Terry, I don't now what you call an arm and a leg but Adobe Photoshop elements does 95% of what CS3 will do for about $85 (latest price at costco). Burn, dodge, filter, you name it...

You are 100% correct in saying the post processing is half the fun. I run out take a shot then come in and roll up my sleeves and start having fun.. I don't even try for the best shot in camera. Sometimes worse shots make me more creative.


----------

